
PCs running Dell support app can be uniquely ID’d by snoops and scammers - fabian2k
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/11/pcs-running-dell-support-app-can-be-uniquely-idd-by-snoops-and-scammers/
======
est
tl;dr

[http://localhost:7779/Dell%20Foundation%20Services/eDell/IeD...](http://localhost:7779/Dell%20Foundation%20Services/eDell/IeDellCapabilitiesApi/REST/ServiceTag)

